# JBoss AOP installation



## puddah (17. Jul 2006)

Hallo zusammen...

Ich habe da ein kleines Problem bei der installation von JBoss AOP. Ich habe mir die aktuelle Version von JBoss AOP runtergeladen und installiert. Habe alles genau so gemacht wie auf der Seite:
http://labs.jboss.com/portal/jbossa...mework/reference/en/html/running.html#d0e3174
beschrieben. Doch beim hochfahren vom Server bekomme ich eine Exception:


```
10:59:31,109 WARN  [ServiceController] Problem creating service jboss.aop:service=AspectManager
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/jboss/aop/standalone/PluggableInstrumentor
	at org.jboss.aop.deployment.AspectManagerServiceJDK5.attachTranslator(AspectManagerServiceJDK5.java:42)
	at org.jboss.aop.deployment.AspectManagerService.createService(AspectManagerService.java:121)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalCreate(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:260)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalLifecycle(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:243)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:86)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceController$ServiceProxy.invoke(ServiceController.java:978)
	at $Proxy0.create(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceController.create(ServiceController.java:330)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceController.create(ServiceController.java:273)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:86)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
	at $Proxy4.create(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.deployment.SARDeployer.create(SARDeployer.java:258)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.create(MainDeployer.java:953)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:807)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:771)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.AbstractInterceptor.invoke(AbstractInterceptor.java:133)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.invoke(ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.java:142)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
	at $Proxy6.deploy(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.URLDeploymentScanner.deploy(URLDeploymentScanner.java:421)
	at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.URLDeploymentScanner.scan(URLDeploymentScanner.java:634)
	at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.AbstractDeploymentScanner$ScannerThread.doScan(AbstractDeploymentScanner.java:263)
	at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.AbstractDeploymentScanner.startService(AbstractDeploymentScanner.java:336)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalStart(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:289)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalLifecycle(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:245)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:86)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceController$ServiceProxy.invoke(ServiceController.java:978)
	at $Proxy0.start(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceController.start(ServiceController.java:417)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:86)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
	at $Proxy4.start(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.deployment.SARDeployer.start(SARDeployer.java:302)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.start(MainDeployer.java:1007)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:808)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:771)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:755)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.AbstractInterceptor.invoke(AbstractInterceptor.java:133)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.invoke(ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.java:142)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
	at $Proxy5.deploy(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.system.server.ServerImpl.doStart(ServerImpl.java:482)
	at org.jboss.system.server.ServerImpl.start(ServerImpl.java:362)
	at org.jboss.Main.boot(Main.java:200)
	at org.jboss.Main$1.run(Main.java:464)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)
```

Ich habe dann mal das pluggable-instrumentor.jar in das /lib Verzeichnis kopiert. Bekomme dann aber eine NullPointerException:



```
11:24:49,515 WARN  [ServiceController] Problem creating service jboss.aop:service=AspectManager
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at org.jboss.aop.deployment.AspectManagerServiceJDK5.attachTranslator(AspectManagerServiceJDK5.java:42)
	at org.jboss.aop.deployment.AspectManagerService.createService(AspectManagerService.java:121)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalCreate(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:260)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalLifecycle(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:243)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:86)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceController$ServiceProxy.invoke(ServiceController.java:978)
	at $Proxy0.create(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceController.create(ServiceController.java:330)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceController.create(ServiceController.java:273)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:86)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
	at $Proxy4.create(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.deployment.SARDeployer.create(SARDeployer.java:258)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.create(MainDeployer.java:953)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:807)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:771)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.AbstractInterceptor.invoke(AbstractInterceptor.java:133)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.invoke(ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.java:142)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
	at $Proxy6.deploy(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.URLDeploymentScanner.deploy(URLDeploymentScanner.java:421)
	at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.URLDeploymentScanner.scan(URLDeploymentScanner.java:634)
	at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.AbstractDeploymentScanner$ScannerThread.doScan(AbstractDeploymentScanner.java:263)
	at org.jboss.deployment.scanner.AbstractDeploymentScanner.startService(AbstractDeploymentScanner.java:336)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalStart(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:289)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceMBeanSupport.jbossInternalLifecycle(ServiceMBeanSupport.java:245)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:86)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceController$ServiceProxy.invoke(ServiceController.java:978)
	at $Proxy0.start(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.system.ServiceController.start(ServiceController.java:417)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:86)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
	at $Proxy4.start(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.deployment.SARDeployer.start(SARDeployer.java:302)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.start(MainDeployer.java:1007)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:808)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:771)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:755)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.AbstractInterceptor.invoke(AbstractInterceptor.java:133)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.invoke(ModelMBeanOperationInterceptor.java:142)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:88)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
	at $Proxy5.deploy(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.system.server.ServerImpl.doStart(ServerImpl.java:482)
	at org.jboss.system.server.ServerImpl.start(ServerImpl.java:362)
	at org.jboss.Main.boot(Main.java:200)
	at org.jboss.Main$1.run(Main.java:464)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)
```

Also wo liegt da das Problem. Gibt es da noch Einstellungen zu erledigen oder fehlt mir noch ein Paket? Ich benutzte JBoss 4.0.4 GA. JDK1.5 und OnLoadCodeWeaving.

Danke schon mal...


----------



## puddah (18. Jul 2006)

Hiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllfffffffffffeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## dieta (18. Jul 2006)

Wie die Fehlermeldung beschreibt, liegt das Problem scheinbar an der Klasse "AspectManager", die die Klasse "PluggableInstrumentor" wegen eines falsch gesetzten Classpaths etc. nicht finden kann.
Infolge dessen wird dann auch eine NullPointerExcception eusgeworfen.

Es reicht nicht, dass du die Jar ins lib-Verzeichnis kopierst, du musst dann auch noch den Classpath entsprechend erweitern:


```
set classpath=%classpath%;C:\PfadZurVM\lib\pluggable-instrumentor.jar
```


----------



## puddah (18. Jul 2006)

Danke erstmal für die Anwort.

Blöde Frage, aber wo setzte ich den classpath im JBoss?
Füge ich die Zeile in die run.bat ein?


----------



## puddah (28. Jul 2006)

Problem gelößt, indem ich auf aspectJ umgestiegen bin...


----------

